# New Baby Steer



## christmascow (Sep 2, 2008)

I am new to this cow thing as well kind of ended up with mine not exactly the same way.

This is our little grass eater he is doing so well..

He is a Black Angus!


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 2, 2008)

hi an welcome.he is a nice looking steer.i can tell from the pic that yall have had alot of rain.looks like he has alot of grass to eat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## christmascow (Sep 3, 2008)

I was soooo worried when Fay came through here that I made my hubby build him his own personal barn to hang out in, He just LOVES it.... and is finally sleeping in it at night so I am feeling much better about him now.




After Fay 

He is not very friendly though I am trying everything to make friends with him but he does not have much trust as of yet but sweet feed seems to bring him closer he will now run to the fence when he sees me coming with the bucket of feed...

We are picking up his brother in a week they called us and said he was still up for adoption well donation adoption we paid $400.00 for him so I am thinking we might have been ummm let's say taken?? on that price but every one in the area sells there steer for around $400 - $500.  :/


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 3, 2008)

you dont want the steers overly gentle to the point they knock you down when you put feed out.i like cattle that will let me get the feed out an not push on me as im feeding.


----------



## CowGirl95 (Sep 21, 2008)

He is very cute!


----------

